# Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Angler/innen,

Mich würde mal intessieren was ihr so wärend des wartens beim Karpfenangeln veranstaltet ? 
sitzt ihr dort und dreht Däumschen oder was ? 

Ich höre musik mit meinen iPod und genieße die Natur  (House,Electro,Trance,Techno,RnB und Rap) wie:

House,Electro,Trance;Techno,RnB:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5t3fv8PWYY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLHnnJRaP7Q&feature=related


Oder Rap:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_449ehNQOg

Freue mich auf antworten  

MfG Alex|wavey:


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Wenn ich alleine bin, sitze bzw liege ich da und geniesse die Natur. In zukunft werde ich mich dann noch mit der Fotografie beschäftigen, da ich mir heute ne digitale spiegelreflex gegönnt habe.

Wenn ich mit nem kumpel unterwegs bin, wird geredet und auch die natur genossen


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine bin, sitze bzw liege ich da und geniesse die Natur. In zukunft werde ich mich dann noch mit der Fotografie beschäftigen, da ich mir heute ne digitale spiegelreflex gegönnt habe.
> 
> Wenn ich mit nem kumpel unterwegs bin, wird geredet und auch die natur genossen


 
Schick  oke dann hoffe ich auf schöne fotos von dir  

Petri 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## burhave (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Also ich angel zwar nicht auf Karpfen sondern auf Zander. Aber das ist ja nix anderes und da lese ich halt viel usw.


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ich rauche, trinke Tee und kümmere mich nebenbei um meine Angeln die ich etwas abseits auf Pose im Wasser habe. 
So bleibe ich stets in bewegung und bin beschäftigt, langweile kommt dabei eigentlich nie auf! 

Musik hören würde mich nur Nerven, ich höre lieber das Vogelgezwitscher und das planschen der Fische im Wasser, da ich ja meist Nachts unterwegs bin kann ich gerade im Sommer auch oft einfach nur auf der Matte liegen und Sterne beobachten. #6


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

wenn ich alleine losziehe wie jetz gleich, habe ich immer ein gutes hörbuch mit dabei.
wenn ich mit kumpels losziehe wird meistens doch mehr geredet.
auch ein paar schöne fotos dürfen nie fehlen, müssen nicht unbedingt fische sein


----------



## Firehawk81 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Lesen, Quatschen, Radio hören, Schlafen, mir die Gegend anschauen.......


----------



## Wildkarpfen (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Einfach auf die Liege hauen und abschalten und nebenbei die Wasservögel verfluchen die sich über mein Futterplatz herrmachen.


----------



## Case (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ich sitz einfach da, denke, beobachte meine Ruten und die Umgebung. Herrliche Meditation.

Ich benutze keine elektronischen Bissanzeiger

Case


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ich hätte ieg auch genre ein Hund und dne immer mitnhmen aber ich darf nicht  

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## omnimc (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

da gibt es vieles. ist ja egal auf welchen fisch ich warte.
aber ob das hierher paßt? man kann prima kochen am wasser die natur geniessen sich nen sonnenbrand oder frostbeulen holen.
die stille geniessen. meist bin ich aber zu 2 und wenn ich nicht fahren muß dann aber .... und .... oder........


----------



## omnimc (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

und wenn dann noch zeit ist kann man herlich leute anpöbbeln oder so.










nee spaß, ich schaue mir lieber boote an und versuche diese zu katalogisieren ,in meinen kopf und rate was die wohl geladen haben.


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

reichlich essen , trinken, gegend anschauen und wenns überkommt anner flinte spielen


----------



## omnimc (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> reichlich essen , trinken, gegend anschauen und wenns überkommt anner flinte spielen


 

letzeres mußte ich mir mit nem grinsen verkneifen zu schreiben:m


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> reichlich essen , trinken, gegend anschauen und wenns überkommt anner flinte spielen




solange du die flinte nicht zu früh ins korn wirfst


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



omnimc schrieb:


> letzeres mußte ich mir mit nem grinsen verkneifen zu schreiben:m


 
so is es ja aber leider |supergri aber nur wenn allein unterwegs ist , denn mit frau hat mann ja nen spielzeug :m
zeltspiele unter männern ist so auch nicht mein ding , da wird es aber auch mit sicherheit liebhaber von geben |kopfkrat


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> solange du die flinte nicht zu früh ins korn wirfst


 
ach wenn kommt , dann kommt |bigeyes die befriedigung zählt |supergri


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> reichlich essen , trinken, gegend anschauen und wenns überkommt anner flinte spielen


 
|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Jetzt wird der Trööt ziemlich dumm.

Behalt doch lieber sowas für dich #q#q#q


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> |peinlich|peinlich|peinlich


 
jaja nu melden sich jene die es nicht zugeben möchten :m


----------



## Raubfischzahn (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> ...und wenns überkommt anner flinte spielen



Was machste, wenn du nen Biss in den Moment bekommst? 

Ach sag lieber nichts, sonst artet es echt hier noch aus


----------



## omnimc (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

ehrliche frage war gestellt und die sind doch beantwortet worden oder etwa nich? 

p.s. ich finde es eher uncool als techno und co am wasser zu hören und dann noch aus nem mp player dann doch lieber al bundy stellung ;-). früher hatten wir paar meter abseits mit ner wander gitarre unsere texte selber gemacht.


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Was machste, wenn du nen Biss in den Moment bekommst?
> 
> Ach sag lieber nichts, sonst artet es echt hier noch aus


 
was machste wenn du gerade auf ner frau liegst in dem moment;+
gibt nur 2 möglichkeiten , raus mit dem ding oder logger weiter und lass den bissanzeiger pipen.
und das nu wirklich nicht ungewöhnlich das sowas passiert |wavey: 
möchte garnicht wissen wer das schon so im zelt erlebt hat |rolleyes


----------



## omnimc (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Was machste, wenn du nen Biss in den Moment bekommst?
> 
> Ach sag lieber nichts, sonst artet es echt hier noch aus


 

will ja niemanden angreifen aber evtl das hier
ich lach mich schlapp.#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> was machste wenn du gerade auf ner frau liegst in dem moment;+



Karpfenangler haben Frauen?|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## omnimc (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Kj5H5rR23Q

hehe. so gehts auch.


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Karpfenangler haben Frauen?|bigeyes|bigeyes


 

oh ja haben jene randgruppen auch ! unsereins ist z.b kutteraner , brandungsbesucher und süßwasswer fetischist! und hab auch ne frau #h
das schlimme ist wie in der pupertät man mag es nicht zugeben was intim so passiert  
ich sach nur unter kumpeln , haddu schon gemacht , nööööö...........  .
naja egal , aber die am meisten gegen gröhlen machen es erst recht |kopfkrat
nu nennt mich oswald|bigeyes


----------



## Raubfischzahn (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> was machste wenn du gerade auf ner frau liegst in dem moment;+
> 
> Kann mir nicht passieren, da ich beide Sachen strickt trenne. Entweder, oder
> 
> ...



......


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> ......


 

logisch die frau deines lebens steht vor dir und gibt dir natur pur  
klar macht das keiner :m
und dann versuch mal in dem moment zu trennen , lach....


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Karpfenangler haben Frauen?|bigeyes|bigeyes


Deswegen verziehen sie sich ja das komplette Wochenende an den See.


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Deswegen verziehen sie sich ja das komplette Wochenende an den See.


 
joop das kann so passieren


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Deswegen verziehen sie sich ja das komplette Wochenende an den See.



...hören beschissene Musik und wedeln sich einen von der Palme, hab schon verstanden..|supergri


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...hören beschissene Musik und wedeln sich einen von der Palme, hab schon verstanden..|supergri


 
nöö ich höre z.b. gute musik und hab beim kuttern nach kiki bar neben meinem kumpel nackt gepennt  wie es halt so kommt :m
gehe aber auch karpfenangeln #6
und nu kommen gleich 1000 brandungsangler und fragen was die kiki bar 
als wenn das keiner wüßte #6


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Oder Rap:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_449ehNQOg


 

Man Man Man...

Leute die Favorite als Rapper bezeichnen #t
Wenn du Rap hören willst hör: Xatar,Lil Wayne,Dr Dre,Eminem oder Haftbefehl...

Egal. Wenn ich Karpfenangeln gehe hör ich Musik oder binde mr ein paar Rigs.
Meistens wenn ich mit dem Rig knüpfen anfange beisst es...



gruß Dennis


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Man Man Man...
> 
> Leute die Favorite als Rapper bezeichnen #t
> Wenn du Rap hören willst hör: Xatar,Lil Wayne,Dr Dre,Eminem oder Haftbefehl...
> ...


 
Haftbefehl  

Dann mit der Pumpgun 

Xatar 

Platz ins geschäft  

Und Fav ist der beste


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Haftbefehl
> 
> Dann mit der Pumpgun
> 
> ...


 

Fav ist der Beste ?? da ist Money Boy ja besser 


Aber Xatar ist schonmal ein guter Anfang...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCfm-vWuQRk der kann rappen.... 

gruß Dennis


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Haftbefehl
> 
> Dann mit der Pumpgun
> 
> ...


 

das fehlt mir noch so nen sch.....s beim fischen zu hören#q
da mach ich mir das lieber auf der liege gemütlich und höre den enten beim quaken zu , das angenehmer |bigeyes


----------



## YdeeS (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Passt zwar nicht genau zum Thema, aber ihr habt beide keine Ahnung von Rap!
Wenn ich schon lese, Xatar und Haftbefehl..... fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht genau zum Thema, aber ihr habt beide keine Ahnung von Rap!
> Wenn ich schon lese, Xatar und Haftbefehl..... fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein.


 

Was hörst du den ?? Und jetzt sag nicht Fanta 4

 Entschuldigung ich hab 2Pac und The Notorius B.I.G vergessen.


gruß Dennis


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

watt ich mich frage , wie hört der bei der mucke noch nen piper  #c


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ja Klar  Empfänger auf volle Lautstärke dann passt das schon


----------



## lukassohn (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Fav ist der Beste ?? da ist Money Boy ja besser
> 
> 
> Aber Xatar ist schonmal ein guter Anfang...
> ...




Das ist doch nicht euer Ernst das ihr solche Musik beim angeln hört, ist doch ein Witz oder?

Ansonsten sollt ihr euch doch ernsthaft überlegen das Angeln bleiben zu lassen und irgendwo mit nem BMX in der Halfpipe rumkurven, das würde dann besser passen.

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres vor allem beim Karpfenangeln die Ruhe und die Natur zu genießen, ich bin echt geschockt das es tatsächlich sowas gibt, vor allem diese Musik!!! Wenns noch ein chil out oder ein cafe del mar wäre könnte man das ja noch nachvollziehen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Wen ich alleine unterwegs bin,  das sind 90% meiner Angelzeit:
  wird musik gehört,
Buch/ Zeitschriften lessen, 
bilder machen ,
neue Stellen anschauen,
Feedern,Hechten, 
schlaffen,
Birchentrinken

sa geht der Tag schnell vorbei


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Nur Money Boy war ein Scherz, aber der Rest nicht.


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Ja Klar  Empfänger auf volle Lautstärke dann passt das schon


 
 na ist ja prima #q schon mal nen 10 kg carp gefangen ( würde mich wundern bei der party am wasser )?
da geh ich lieber zum festival und hab beim angeln meine ruhe !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Alter was ist den des fürn asi,da kann ja ich noch besser Rappen wie der.

Guter Rock,bissl House das ist okay , wen Bundesliga ist wird das Radio aufgedreht


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ja hab ich.
Und wofür gibt es sonst Kopfhörer man muss die Musik ja nicht zu laut hören...


----------



## ProfiFischer123 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Also wenn ich losziehe auf karpfen dann kommt es drauf an meist sitze ich 2 nächte dort tagsüber liegt eine auf karpfen und eine auf hecht und gegen abend beide auf karpfen langeweile am tag kommt nie.... und nachts setz ich mich aufm stuhl höre meist radio geniesse die natur und warte aufm Run...


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Alter was ist den des fürn asi,da kann ja ich noch besser Rappen wie der.
> 
> Guter Rock,bissl House das ist okay , wen Bundesliga ist wird das Radio aufgedreht


 
so ist rock ist immer gut und bulli ( nur der hsv ) muss sein.

@carphunter1678

meinte eher den dj


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> das fehlt mir noch so nen sch.....s beim fischen zu hören#q
> da mach ich mir das lieber auf der liege gemütlich und höre den enten beim quaken zu , das angenehmer |bigeyes


 
Es geht nciht darum zu sagen was dir angenehmer ist sondern was du tust .

Und wen ndu es lustig fidnest dir ein lied auf deiner Trööte zu trellern mach das. 
Auch wenn man sowas lieber für sich behalten sollte


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



lukassohn schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht euer Ernst das ihr solche Musik beim angeln hört, ist doch ein Witz oder?
> 
> Ansonsten sollt ihr euch doch ernsthaft überlegen das Angeln bleiben zu lassen und irgendwo mit nem BMX in der Halfpipe rumkurven, das würde dann besser passen.
> 
> Es gibt doch nichts schöneres vor allem beim Karpfenangeln die Ruhe und die Natur zu genießen, ich bin echt geschockt das es tatsächlich sowas gibt, vor allem diese Musik!!! Wenns noch ein chil out oder ein cafe del mar wäre könnte man das ja noch nachvollziehen.


 

Ahja wenns nach deiner meinung nach ginge dürftei ch warscheinlich schon nicht angeln weil ich nicht so aussehe wie du dir ein angler vorstellst ? 
Pfff .. 
Dazu muss ich nichts mehr sagen 
Außerdem höre ich nur Fav sonst house elctro usw. 

Genau so entstand Rassismus ! #q


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Es geht nciht darum zu sagen was dir angenehmer ist sondern was du tust .
> 
> Und wen ndu es lustig fidnest dir ein lied auf deiner Trööte zu trellern mach das.
> Auch wenn man sowas lieber für sich behalten sollte


 

jo nu zuck ich aber zusammen 
wenn du wüßtest was in manchen zelten so abläuft |bigeyes
sagen wir mal einfach sex , drugs und rock n´roll !
und wenn meine tröte trellern muss denn ist das so.:m
und wo ist das problem wenn man so was sagt? beim festival schon gehabt das ins eigene zelt will und da liegen 2 beim p...en . 
ja und dann lass ich die und gehe wenn die fertig sind meinen rausch ausschlafen!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Quappenjäger@ eher vfb,bayern


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Genau so entstand Rassismus ! #q


 
das nu glaube ich ein wenig übertrieben |bigeyes


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Quappenjäger@ eher vfb,bayern


 
na hat ja jeder so seine clubs#h


----------



## Pat 79 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ich dachte immer wir gehen ans Wasser um zu entspannen oder abzuschalten.
Aber da hat wohl jeder andere Prioritäten.
Ich persönlich hatte weder als Kind/Jugendlicher noch heute einen Walkman oder sonstiges am Wasser dabei. Lieber lausche ich der Natur und beobachte das Wasser.

Und für die Generation die jetzt überlegt was ein Walkman ist: Das ist eine Art MP3 Player,nur wesentlich größer und schwerer. Die Speicherkarten waren ebenfalls sehr groß und hatten 2 Löcher drinne. Darauf konnte man allerdings nur 60 oder 90 Minuten Musik speichern. Deswegen hatte man immer mehrere davon dabei.


----------



## familienvater (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Wenn ich noch mal dazu komme , lesen ,sehr viel schlafen und die Natur geniesen .
Mit freundlichen Gruß und Petri Heil vom 
familienvater #h


----------



## atsm123 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

viel schlafen , lesen lesen lesen , radio hören rauchen


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer wir gehen ans Wasser um zu entspannen oder abzuschalten.
> Aber da hat wohl jeder andere Prioritäten.
> Ich persönlich hatte weder als Kind/Jugendlicher noch heute einen Walkman oder sonstiges am Wasser dabei. Lieber lausche ich der Natur und beobachte das Wasser.
> 
> Und für die Generation die jetzt überlegt was ein Walkman ist: Das ist eine Art MP3 Player,nur wesentlich größer und schwerer. Die Speicherkarten waren ebenfalls sehr groß und hatten 2 Löcher drinne. Darauf konnte man allerdings nur 60 oder 90 Minuten Musik speichern. Deswegen hatte man immer mehrere davon dabei.


 
Mach ich eig auch . 
Musik behrüght auch und ich hör die ja auch nur leise wenn ich überhaupt höre .. 

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvqYhjNxAG8


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Moiiin,

ich binde neue rigs. Überlege mit neue Dinge wie ich den Köder prizieser anbieten kann. 
Lese Karpfenmagazine, ja ich bin Karpfenangler  

Ich chille auch gerne auf meiner Liege, ist sehr gemütlich. Auserdem Fotografiere ich gerne, ich liebe es Bilder von Landschaften zu machen. Außerdem versuche ich das gewässer zu erforschen und beobachte alles genau )

Wenn ich mit Kollegen da bin, wird abends in einem Zelt erst ein wenig gelabbert, dann wird Nintendo ds gespielt und Psp  Radio läuft leise. Dann so gegen 1 Uhr geht jeder dann in sein eigenes Zelt. )


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> Moiiin,
> 
> ich binde neue rigs. Überlege mit neue Dinge wie ich den Köder prizieser anbieten kann.
> Lese Karpfenmagazine, ja ich bin Karpfenangler
> ...


 
vergesse nicht den cola korn  in busch scheixxen , man ey bin viel zu offen :c


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> solange du die flinte nicht zu früh ins korn wirfst





:m erstmal edel gelacht


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> jaja nu melden sich jene die es nicht zugeben möchten :m




LEUTE  Wir könns, er nicht


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> vergesse nicht den cola korn  in busch scheixxen , man ey bin viel zu offen :c




Jojo, stimmt. Maisfelder sind bei mir und meinem Allerwertesten sehr beliebt. 

Jeam Bean bitte


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> Jojo, stimmt. Maisfelder sind bei mir und meinem Allerwertesten sehr beliebt.
> 
> Jeam Bean bitte


 
pass auf die harten kolben auf |rolleyes


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Man Man Man...
> 
> Leute die Favorite als Rapper bezeichnen #t
> Wenn du Rap hören willst hör: Xatar,Lil Wayne,Dr Dre,Eminem oder Haftbefehl...
> ...




Kids, hier soll nicht über Musik gelabbert werden, sondern über Angeln. Ist doch latten was für ne Musik gehört wird. 

Ich bin lieber bei der ruhigen Musik, son Techno shit am Wasser ist unpassend.


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> pass auf die harten kolben auf |rolleyes





Kein Problem, die Fische haben einnen Futterplatz, ich habe einen Scheisplatz


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> LEUTE  Wir könns, er nicht


 

Ha selten so gelacht #d
Naja wenn man sich sowasanhören muss .


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> Kein Problem, die Fische haben einnen Futterplatz, ich habe einen Scheisplatz


 
jau ich auch immer schaufel hart am mann 
stell dir mal die mucke im zelt vor. ich würde nen koller bekommen.
wobei metallica , iron maiden oder so im drill wäre mal was |kopfkrat
fehlt nur noch der 50 zoll flat im zelt wo du mit der psp in 3d alles geben kannst #6


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Ha selten so gelacht #d
> Naja wenn man sich sowasanhören muss .


 

na dann lach mal! wenn ich mich nicht irre bist du gerade inner pupatät


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Naja der trööt ist schon lustig 

Aber der Post war trotzdem dumm .. 

Naja mir jetzt auch egal Morgen Holland .. :m:m


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> na dann lach mal! wenn ich mich nicht irre bist du gerade inner pupatät




seh ich auch so  er rennt gleich zu mammi  

MAMA was ist das da was da rauskommt, ( ok wird nun langsam ... )


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Morgen Holland .. :m:m




Ist mir egal?  morgen atmen


----------



## Pat 79 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Dj

du willst ja in Holland Videomaterial fur dein Kanal sammeln. Ich hoffe du stellst deine Erwartungen nicht all zu hoch. Kennst das ja mit dem Fall, umso tiefer...

Am Ende ist die Enttäuschung zu groß. Genieße einfach die Zeit am Wasser und um so größer ist die Freude wenn du wirklich deinen Zielfisch fängst.
(Große) Karpfen fängt man nun mal nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Dj
> 
> du willst ja in Holland Videomaterial fur dein Kanal sammeln. Ich hoffe du stellst deine Erwartungen nicht all zu hoch. Kennst das ja mit dem Fall, umso tiefer...
> 
> ...


 

|good:#6


----------



## Raubfischzahn (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Naja mir jetzt auch egal Morgen Holland ..



gehts auf "*Gras*karpfen"?...sorry der musste jetzt sein|bla:


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> gehts auf "*Gras*karpfen"?...sorry der musste jetzt sein|bla:





Edel gelacht


----------



## Angelsuchti (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> gehts auf "*Gras*karpfen"?...sorry der musste jetzt sein|bla:



... ist doch jetzt verboten für Ausländer...


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> seh ich auch so  er rennt gleich zu mammi
> 
> MAMA was ist das da was da rauskommt, ( ok wird nun langsam ... )


 
Kannst ja mal herkommen dann zeig ich dir wer zu mutter rennt .


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> gehts auf "*Gras*karpfen"?...sorry der musste jetzt sein|bla:


 
Unnlustig . 
Kaufst dir deine witze wohl. 

Genauso wie dein können :m

Jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Dj
> 
> du willst ja in Holland Videomaterial fur dein Kanal sammeln. Ich hoffe du stellst deine Erwartungen nicht all zu hoch. Kennst das ja mit dem Fall, umso tiefer...
> 
> ...


 
Womit soll ich fallen ? 

Das mir ein paar deppen daumen runter geben ? 


Nöö 

Das ich nichts fange ? 


Nöö 

Trotzdem danke für den tipp D


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ganz großer Kindergarten ,geht alle ans Wasser,oder unter die Decke zu euern Mädels/Frauen.


----------



## Pat 79 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Umso höher du deine Erwartungen steckst umso tiefer kannst du Fallen.


P.s. Heist das etwa wir haben jetzt eine Woche Ruhe vor dir ?

:q            |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Womit soll ich fallen ?
> 
> Das mir ein paar deppen daumen runter geben ?
> 
> ...


 
fangen weißt du ja noch nicht 
in deinem alter war ich mit kartoffel ausm glas pose unterwegs und hab reichlich satzer gefangen!
da du ja dicke hose machst lass mal sehen was heut zu tage ohne erfahrung so geht !
naja tiefer als fallen kannst ja nischt


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal herkommen dann zeig ich dir wer zu mutter rennt .





:* Ich habe sogar gerade richtig lust mich zu schlagen wenn du das meisnt. Hatte heute 2 Graser verloren udn bin immer noch stink sauer mies gelaunt. wenn du probleme hast meld dich bitte


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Umso höher du deine Erwartungen steckst umso tiefer kannst du Fallen.
> 
> 
> P.s. Heist das etwa wir haben jetzt eine Woche Ruhe vor dir ?
> ...


 
Nee  

2 Wochen  

Wenn man fällt bricht man sich ein bein Doch wen man steigt kann man welt berühmt werden  |bla:


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Dj
> 
> 
> (Große) Karpfen fängt man nun mal nicht jeden Tag.




wenn ich mir das Profilbild von DjkeinFisch angucke, hast du recht XD


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> :* Ich habe sogar gerade richtig lust mich zu schlagen wenn du das meisnt. Hatte heute 2 Graser verloren udn bin immer noch stink sauer mies gelaunt. wenn du probleme hast meld dich bitte


 

das kannst nicht machen , er ist noch ein kind!|rolleyes


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Jeder fängt mal klein an



wäre besser wenn du gar nicht anfängst !!


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> das kannst nicht machen , er ist noch ein kind!|rolleyes




Ach, verdammt haste recht >.< *zum Boxsack renn und sein gesicht draufkleb*


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Kp komm her .
> 
> 
> Dich wird eh keiner vermissen


 
oh nu wird das aber großes kino |bigeyes


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Kp komm her .
> 
> 
> Dich wird eh keiner vermissen




ich will hier nun icht beleidigen aber einen gönn ich mir noch.

Deine Eltern, hätten besser die 2 Minuten im Park spazieren gehen können!


----------



## Katteker (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

|bigeyes

Wat geht denn hier ab? Testosteronüberschuß?

Was liebe ich doch manchmal die Igno-Liste. Ich verrate aber nicht wer schon seit April drauf ist...
Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Tja Shit happens .
> Du bist das beispiel




Schatzy, ich habe schon angefangen und das vor 7ben Jahren :*#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Warum müssen Ferien jetzt sein, abends hatte man wenigstens seine ruhe


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

So Leute, 

ich bin weg ins Bettchen morgen früh raus denn Grasern auf der Spur  

Tschau


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Warum müssen Ferien jetzt sein, abends hatte man wenigstens seine ruhe


 

nöö der war schon vorher unterwegs #c


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Die schlitzen doch eh wieder aus


 

fang erstmal einen |rolleyes


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Warum müssen Ferien jetzt sein, abends hatte man wenigstens seine ruhe





Entschuldigung , hat kurz ausgeartet, kommt nicht wider vor.


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Die schlitzen doch eh wieder aus



Das ist ein See, mit überhängenden Bäumen, wo man schnel mal reinschwimmt. 

Du hingegen würdest dich dort nicht mal trauen.

Bitte höre nun auf zu nerven  Dank dir sehr :>


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> fang erstmal einen |rolleyes


 
Wird gemacht . 

Ich hätte garnichts gesagt aber so einfach beldeigen lass ich mich nicht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

DjKeinFisch@ Jeden post wo ich von dir lesse ist für die t....

Schreib was Sinnvolles ,sammle Infos  aber schreib nicht so was langweiliges. Als nächtes kommt.. was macht ihr im  Brolly wens dunkel ist,nem mein Mädel auf die Liege


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

He komm mal streit kan nsein aber jetzt kann man es sein lassen gell  
Ist doch hier ein gemeinschfts board  

Alles wieder fit ?

- Seine E-mail an mich -

Nett gemeint, abbbber Nein. 

Du nervst mich schon etwaslänger mit deinen  unqualifizierten Kommentaren. 

Wir lassen es so stehen. Andere Boardmitglieder regen sich bestimmt auch gerade auf und ich möchte nicht das sie es wegen mir tun.

Tschau nun


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Wird gemacht .
> 
> Ich hätte garnichts gesagt aber so einfach beldeigen lass ich mich nicht


 

mhh da wärst du weiter wie ich . hab die graser bei uns am teich schon gesehen aber am haken sind nur diese verdammten spiegler |kopfkrat die sind einfach immer scheller am köder #c


----------



## Lil Torres (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

peinliche vorstellung, leute... #h

mal zurück zum thema:

zusammen mit freunden die natur genießen, fachsimpeln, und nebenbei ein paar fische auf die matte legen. #6


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> He komm mal streit kan nsein aber jetzt kann man es sein lassen gell
> Ist doch hier ein gemeinschfts board
> 
> Alles wieder fit ?
> ...


 
Naja wenn du meinst.


----------



## Pat 79 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> nem mein Mädel auf die Liege




Was soll er denn mit deinem Mädel anfangen ?

ausserdem auf *der* Liege.

|supergri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> DjKeinFisch@ Jeden post wo ich von dir lesse ist für die t....
> 
> Schreib was Sinnvolles ,sammle Infos  aber schreib nicht so was langweiliges. Als nächtes kommt.. was macht ihr im  Brolly wens dunkel ist,nem mein Mädel auf die Liege




So ein scheiss ,das sollte heisen ich nem mein Mädel auf die Liege


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> So ein scheiss ,das sollte heisen ich nem mein Mädel auf die Liege


 
was machst du nur in deinem zelt , ferkel


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Was gibts schöneres ,ab und an mal das Mädel dabei zuhaben  so ists Abends nicht so langweilig


----------



## Lightray (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ich weiß ja nicht, irgendwie artet der Thread hier aus.

Zum einen die Beiträge mit gegenseitigen Beleidigungen. #c
Ist doch hier ne große "Gemeinschaft", da muss das ja nicht sein.

Dann wird DjKeinFisch mit jedem zweiten Beitrag niedergemacht |kopfkrat Klar hat er etwas ambitionierte Pläne |supergri Aber wir waren ja alle mal jung  Lasst ihn mal machen und seine Erfahrungen sammeln.

Und ich vermute stark, dass nicht jeder wissen möchte wer mit seinem Lebensabschnittsgefährten was treibt  Ich möchte es jedenfalls nicht SO genau wissen. Das kann man sich auch denken ohne dass es so explizit geschrieben wird.

Und gerade um Musikgeschmack braucht man sich nicht  streiten. Der eine findet Band X super, der andere mag nur Band Y hören. Das sind einfach Fakten, da brauch man den anderen nicht überzeugen.

Will keinen angreifen, möchte das nur als "Thread-Aussenstehender" anmerken.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Neuling Angler (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Sehr schön gesagt, Lightray 

Ich bin da deiner Meinung


----------



## Acharaigas (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*

junge, junge, wie geht ihr denn hier untereinander ab???

mag sein, dass er euch mit anderen postings in anderen threads genervt hat, aber das hier, ... no-go.

hab mir die mühe gemacht den ganzen scheiß hier zu lesen und was hier einige ü30er vom stapel lassen. da verhält sich der kleine reifer als ihr.

vielleicht zu oft zu lange alleine am wasser gewesen und sozialkompetenz verloren?

@te

wenn ich karpfen angeln war vor ewigen zeiten war ich meist mit nem kumpel unterwegs und hatte somit wen zum labern oder hab zwischendurch die hechte geärgert (tagsüber).


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was macht ihr beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> hab mir die mühe gemacht den ganzen scheiß hier zu lesen und was hier einige ü30er vom stapel lassen. da verhält sich der kleine reifer als ihr.
> 
> vielleicht zu oft zu lange alleine am wasser gewesen und sozialkompetenz verloren?



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Gegen ein Spässchen ist nix zu sagen. Hier wurde aber deutlich übertrieben. Das endet dann damit, dass zwei Kiddys gesperrt wurden. Der eine weil er hier völlig austickt und der andere, weil er schon extrem vorbelastet war und einfach nicht die Finger stillhalten kann.

Tolle Leistung einiger hier beteiligten und ich hätt nicht über Lust, hier ne Massenverwarnung auszusprechen. So belasse ich das bei einer für den Initiator.

Glückwunsch zu dieser unrühmlichen Leistung. Da können einige Stolz drauf sein. 

Wenn ich in Zukunft ein lockeres Spässchen als off topic bewerte und verwarne, kann sich derjenige bei den Diskutanten hier bedanken.


----------

